# Thoughts on the Alpine Type-X tweets



## MattTheElectrican (Nov 19, 2009)

I know these are a modded xt25. Havent heard them. I have a set coming in the mail and was curious of people's personal experience with these.


----------



## 06gtmike (Sep 30, 2009)

Here’s the last 2 1/2 years of peoples first hand experience and thoughts on them

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.di...-ebay-deal-alpine-spx-pro-tweeters.html?amp=1


----------

